# Pelvicachromis Subocellatus Matadi Dwarf Cichlid



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought a pair of these the other day but have a few questions:-

1. What is the everyday short name for these dish ie... _ _ _ _ _ Cichlid ?

2. Are these bottom dwellers?, as never ssee them going higher than 2 inches off the base of tank

3. Do they need to breath air from the surface as watched them for about 1 hour and never saw them go up to gulp some air.

4. I have noticed the two of them always stay 90% of the time in the cave together, is that a good or bad thing?, does it mean anything?

5. On average what amount of eggs/fry will appear on a first ever lay/birth batch?


----------



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of them, and a poor pic of the other

Fish #1









Fish #2


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I haven't kept these, but did find some info.



> 1. What is the everyday short name for these dish ie... _ _ _ _ _ Cichlid ?


If you really have to have one, just call it a dwarf cichlid. I haven't seen a common name for it.



> 2. Are these bottom dwellers?, as never ssee them going higher than 2 inches off the base of tank


They'll stay naturally closer to where the cover is and that's usually the bottom near the substrate and rocks, etc.



> 3. Do they need to breath air from the surface as watched them for about 1 hour and never saw them go up to gulp some air.


No, were you told they did?



> 4. I have noticed the two of them always stay 90% of the time in the cave together, is that a good or bad thing?, does it mean anything?


They are a cave breeder, so a pair bond could be forming. Or, if they're very young, it may not mean anything. Depends on the age of the fish. The female should get a bright pink belly. I'd guess the first pic male, the second pic female, but hard to tell for sure.



> 5. On average what amount of eggs/fry will appear on a first ever lay/birth batch?


50-70 is typical, but some have reported as many as 100.

Very nice fish. :thumb: One I'd like to have some day.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Great video showing a pair with female in breeding dress, great colors.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think those fish are going to do much breeding, as they look like two males to me. Sex ratios are often a big problem with many _Pelvicachromis _species. Only way to sex them for sure is the ventral, or pelvic fins. The genus gets its name from the fact that they are shaped differently on males and females. Males will have pointed ventrals, while the female's will be rounded. Hardest part about sexing them this way is getting the fish to spread those fins so you can see them.

_P. subocellatus _is sometimes called the Yellow Krib, but most just call them Subocellatus. Females get very dramatic colors at spawning, much darker than that video shows. She's usually much smaller than the male, as well.


----------



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

prov356 said:


> > 3. Do they need to breath air from the surface as watched them for about 1 hour and never saw them go up to gulp some air.
> 
> 
> No, were you told they did?


I just guessed ALL fish had to take a gulp of air at some time.



> 4. I have noticed the two of them always stay 90% of the time in the cave together, is that a good or bad thing?, does it mean anything?





> They are a cave breeder, so a pair bond could be forming. Or, if they're very young, it may not mean anything. Depends on the age of the fish. The female should get a bright pink belly. I'd guess the first pic male, the second pic female, but hard to tell for sure.


Since I posted the question, I have noticed the colorful one is swimming about fine but the plain looking one is in the cave and never comes out unless to chace the colourful one away if comes poking about near entrance.
as i was aware one was female and one was female and one was male


----------



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are two other pics, they the best i can get, one has color spots on top fin


----------



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is an unedited video


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Based on the video, I would revise my judgement to say it does look like a pair. She needs to be fattened up a bit, but they look healthy.

They would be more comfortable with a finer substrate, as _Pelvicachromis _are substrate sifters. However, I wouldn't consider it a necessity. They prefer soft, slightly acid water, but this species/population is known to be more adaptable than most, almost as adaptable as _Pv. pulcher_.


----------



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

I have got some new closeup images, that should help those who knbow this fish to properly identify them now

http://picasaweb.google.com/10141595211 ... directlink


----------



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

have had them for over 8 months now and they just do not seem to want to breed, have given them good surroundings and plenty hiding places but no sign of them wanting to spawn.


----------



## Aspencer (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the first looks like a female. My male has a squarer bigger body with an eye on the tail.


----------

